# cumplir



## VivianaDM

Buon pomeriggio,

non riesco a trovare una buona traduzione per questa frase

el cliente percibe ***** como una compañía que cumple

il cliente percepisce ***** come una compagnia che ....

spero ci sia qualcuno che possa aiutarmi.

Grazie mille!

V.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Viviana e benvenuta in WRF!
Senza sapere come continua la frase e qual è il complemento del verbo è un po' difficile aiutarti. 
Hai letto regolamento e consuetudini del forum?


----------



## VivianaDM

Ciao! e grazie 

non c'è complemento , per questo motivo non riesco a trovare una soluzione che mi soddisfi.

Comunque ti scrivo l'intera frase 
El cliente percibe cada vez más a ***** como una compañía que cumple, que está en el antes y en el después

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Mah... la traduzione non ti soddisfa, ma vedo che _cumplir _usato intransitivamente può voler dire proprio _soddisfare_. Potrebbe essere, no?
Ma aspetta gli esperti, è meglio.


----------



## VivianaDM

mmmh ... io intendo "che mantiene le promesse, sulla quale si può contare..."
e se mettessi...
Una compagnia sulla quale si può contare? 
che ne dite?


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo, pur non essendo del tutto sicuro. Secondo me, più che di un uso intransitivo di _cumplir_ qui si tratta di un uso transitivo con oggetto sottinteso. Quindi potrebbe essere ..._una società che mantiene (le promesse, quello che dice, ecc.), che vi segue in tutte le fasi / prima e dopo la vendita_
Sentiamo anche i madrelingua comunque. Ma di cosa si occupa questa società?


----------



## VivianaDM

Ciao King,
grazie mille per la tua risposta.
Non posso rispondere alla tua domanda per questioni di privacy  diciamo che è una compagnia che... fornisce servizi ai clienti...
Scusami se non posso essere più chiara


----------



## Neuromante

*Che mantiene*, come suggerito da King Crimson (_Suona Starless in sotto fondo, casualità_)
Anche se io preferirei *che risponde *(alle aspettative, alle richieste)  Veramente "que cumple" e "que responde" sono intercambiabili


In pratica "que cumple" rente la stessa idea che "che ti puoi da fidarsi"


----------



## King Crimson

Neuromante said:


> *Che mantiene*, come suggerito da King Crimson (_Suona Starless in sotto fondo, casualità_)
> Anche se io preferirei *che risponde *(alle aspettative, alle richieste)  Veramente "que cumple" e "que responde" sono intercambiabili
> 
> 
> In pratica "que cumple" rentde la stessa idea di che "che ti puoi da fidarsi" "di cui ti puoi fidare"


 
Spiegazione molto utile Neuro.. e suggerisco anche "Islands" (visto che sei delle Canarie)


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... personalmente se in italiano si volesse usare un transitivo esprimerei anche l'oggetto, altrimenti più che _fidarsi _direi _*fare affidamento*,_ che è molto vicino a _contare su_.


----------



## King Crimson

Sono d'accordo, in italiano bisognerebbe o esplicitare l'oggetto o usare una circonlocuzione del tipo di quella proposta da Neuro ("di cui ti puoi fidare").


----------



## Elxenc

Ciao,

scusatemi, a me piace più "fare affidamento".  Que cumple, que da confianza (sus clientes sienten confianza en ella).
Buona notte.


----------



## VivianaDM

Ciao a tutti, 
grazie davvero! 
Utilizzerò 
una compagnia sulla quale fare affidamento

buona serata!!!


----------



## Neuromante

Veramente... Io non è solo non avevo proposto "di cui ti puoi fidare" ma scrissi IN SPAGNOLO una spiegazione dal senso, non capisco come mai il testo finì in italiano Il correttore automatico che presse vida da solo e mi odia. Giuro che quel coso stava in spagnolo: "De quien te puedes fiar"


----------

